# What Every Senior, ahem, Mature Person Must Do for Good Health - The One Added Thing



## DavyKOTWF (Dec 18, 2017)

Remember the old rumors about John Wayne's colon having 40 lbs or so of old fecal matter in his colon when he passed?  It was true...and the same thing for Elvis.  If one never cleans out their colon, mucous and old fecal matter starts to clog up the colon.  Besides making your gain weight, supplements like vitamins and minerals you may be taking, don't get absorbed into your body very well, if at all, causing you to pass them right through, without much or any benefit from them.
  There's an old saying, something to the effect, "Most disease starts in the colon."  And it's true.  By cleaning out your colon and keeping it clean, you can add 20+ years to your life.  Jack Lalanne knew this.  He practiced what he preached and lived to be 96.  That's the reason he came out with his juicer.  That's one of the ways to keep your colon clean; by juicing.  By Juice Fasting.   Would you like to act and feel like Jack Lalanne?    Read on.  

  Am I allowed to mention books on here or is it against the rules?  Or paste web sites?  Typical man, I quickly just clicked the "I agree to the rules" while signing up instead of reading them.  So sorry, I don't know whether it's okay to post such things.

   Just google '21 day juice fast feast' and you'll learn what Jack knew and what a juice fast or feast is.   Or even google '3 day juice fast'.   

   Or google 'John Rose Solid Food Vacation'.   John Rose is combination of Paul Bragg and Jack Lalanne.  He's the new, top expert on the block these days, about colon cleansing and such.  Check out one of his videos.  See what that 63 year old man looks like and decided if you'd want to listen to him.  You'll be in for a treat!  

  Besides juicing, another great way to cleanse your colon,  (easier too) ​ is to do a 10 day gently colon cleanse.  Might check out some major online selling service that's big in the news lately and type in "10 day Super Colon Cleanse Probiotics" to buy that product.    This one is the one I use.  After 10 days, you won't be no John Wayne...but in a good way.  Plus you'll be running around like a spring chicken.   It helps to be near a bathroom about 6 hours after taking your morning drink of this.  That's all you do, drink first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, and you're done for the day.  Is it worth your health to do this?  

After your colon is clean, those vitamins and minerals you may be taking will have close to 100% of their efficacy on your body.   Then many, MANY of your aches, pains, colds, lack of energy, will disappear.


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Dec 18, 2017)

Forgot to say, (Need to take my memory pill for the day) that unless you've done some colon cleanses or have eaten very clean for most of your life, like as in a Vegan diet, everyone here probably has at least 5 lbs of old fecal matter in them; that's been in there for years.  If you've got a big belly and over 30 lbs over weight, you may have 20+ lbs of old fecal matter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2017)

DavyKOTWF said:


> Remember the old rumors about John Wayne's colon having 40 lbs or so of old fecal matter in his colon when he passed?  It was true...and the same thing for Elvis.



I thought it was true too at the time I heard that rumor, but it wasn't.  https://www.snopes.com/horrors/gruesome/fecalcolon.asp  I did do a couple of colon cleanses and was not impressed with the results, no huge big headed parasites or large amounts of matter dislodged.  I find that rather spending a lot of money on those cleanses for sale, it's better just to take a product like Metamucil or Psyllium Husk a couple of times a week, and a Cascara Sagrada capsule once a month.  Using magnesium citrate daily doesn't hurt either.   I like natural alternatives, but don't fall for the advertised hype, IMO nobody loses a large amount of weight or runs around like a spring chicken, unless their wallet is lighter from buying all those cleanses.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 18, 2017)

DavyKOTWF said:


> Remember the old rumors about John Wayne's colon having 40 lbs or so of old fecal matter in his colon when he passed?  It was true...and the same thing for Elvis.  If one never cleans out their colon, mucous and old fecal matter starts to clog up the colon.



Well, that's a load of crap.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 19, 2017)

A hot Malaysian curry works wonders for a colon that is a bit backed up.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 19, 2017)

I had a colonoscopy done some years ago. The medication I had to take the day before the procedure cleaned me out in hours. If you have to go through this be sure to buy some really nice toilet paper. You'll be glad you did.. :untroubled:


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 19, 2017)

Tmi


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> A hot Malaysian curry works wonders for a colon that is a bit backed up.



The kimchi my Korean DIL made for me did it for me. Lordy...


----------



## IKE (Dec 19, 2017)

Kinda looks like that I might be related to John Wayne and Elvis.......mama has been telling me for years that I'm full of crap.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 19, 2017)

seems wunna my creations would fit rather nicely here


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 19, 2017)

A magnesium supplement works wonders too.


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Dec 19, 2017)

I hadn't read the rebuttal on John Wayne not having 40 lbs of fecal matter.  Could very well be true.  I keep my mind open.  

Don't let that possible fact keep you from dismissing it all and keeping your colon clean however. 

One Dr. Norman W. Walker, wrote several books on colon health.  He states
"... a healthy ​colon is the key to one's health."  He estimated that 80% of all disease begins in the colon. He wrote: "Every organ, gland and cell in the body is affected by the condition of the colon."
Walker advocated a diet based solely on raw and fresh foods like vegetables, fruits, ​nuts and seeds and to avoid eating red meat, meat, ​dairy products (with the exception of ​raw​goat milk), ​fish or ​eggs.​ He considered cooked or baked food dead and therefore unhealthful, saying that "while such food can, and does, sustain life in the human system, it does so at the expense of progressively degenerating health, energy, and vitality."​*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_W._Walker

 I recently switched to his Vegan diet but still eat some Salmon, did the colon cleanse and did indeed lose 6lbs, and am having 100% more energy along with not having to take naps after meals.  

Norman W. Walker lived well into his 100th year before dying in his sleep.   I think I'll listen to him as well as my own experience. ​​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for bringing up this topic Davy, it's important that everyone, especially in our senior years, keeps their colon from being clogged not functioning properly.  It is healthy for us overall, but also avoids dangerous conditions like diverticulitis.  But, I think the way people do it is a very personal choice, some may want to do the simple things that aren't very costly, and I think it's fine as long as they are aware of the benefits of a healthy colon, and work in that direction.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 20, 2017)

DavyKOTWF said:


> One Dr. Norman W. Walker, wrote several books on colon health.  He states



Norman Walker was not a doctor.  He was, however, a convicted con man.


----------



## rgp (Dec 21, 2017)

All well & good, but while LaLanne was known for his 'healthy' ways...and lived to be 96....keep in mind that George Burns, admitted to smoking several cigars p/day, drank heavily , lived on casino food, etc,etc.....And he lived to be 100.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2017)

Good for anyone that wants to live that long. I would rather not live that long mainly because I won't have the income to do so.  When I do go I hope and pray that it is quickly without a long drawn out illness. I can say I am ready whenever God chooses that to be. Meanwhile I intend to eat, drink and do whatever I please and a clean colon is not very high on my have to do list.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 23, 2017)

DavyKOTWF said:


> Remember the old rumors about John Wayne's colon having 40 lbs or so of old fecal matter in his colon when he passed?  It was true...and the same thing for Elvis.



I didn't believe it the first time I heard it and I don't believe it now. 

I'm sure both of them had some accumulation because John Wayne was almost certainly using narcotics for pain as he died of cancer, and Elvis was a flat-out narcotics addict. I've never known anyone on narcotics who didn't complain about being backed up, but 40 pounds of poo is beyond believable.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 6, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I thought it was true too at the time I heard that rumor, but it wasn't.  https://www.snopes.com/horrors/gruesome/fecalcolon.asp  I did do a couple of colon cleanses and was not impressed with the results, no huge big headed parasites or large amounts of matter dislodged.  I find that rather spending a lot of money on those cleanses for sale, it's better just to take a product like Metamucil or Psyllium Husk a couple of times a week, and a Cascara Sagrada capsule once a month.  Using magnesium citrate daily doesn't hurt either.   I like natural alternatives, but don't fall for the advertised hype, IMO nobody loses a large amount of weight or runs around like a spring chicken, unless their wallet is lighter from buying all those cleanses.



Oh, SeaBreeze, there you go again, being like a breath of fresh air... like a sea breeze!  A doctor taught me you can also take psyllium husk/Metamucil every day if ya want.  (But you should not take it at the same time as any meds or vitamins, or the good meds/supps will just be absorbed by the psyllium and pass on through.)  Or, as you say, just do so a couple of times a week.  Cascara sagrada is pretty cool.  Can be strong but works great.  Thank you for your cool-headed common sense!


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2018)

My grandparents lived into their mid 90's never did this.  My mother in law is in her 90's never did this, my parents are in their late 80's, never did this.....but there's lots of under 40 millennial's that swear that it'll add years on their lives.  

To each their own but I won't be trusting a "Colon Therapist" making minimum wage, with an Internet Diploma who was probably flipping hamburgers the week before with inserting anything up me arse anytime soon.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 6, 2018)

Insofar as staying "regular" is concerned, anytime the Plumbing seems to be clogging up, I've found that eating a half dozen Prunes usually resolves the problem nicely within 24 hours.  It's cheap, it's natural, and certainly works better than any "As Seen on TV" nonsense.


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Insofar as staying "regular" is concerned, anytime the Plumbing seems to be clogging up, I've found that eating a half dozen Prunes usually resolves the problem nicely within 24 hours.  It's cheap, it's natural, and certainly works better than any "As Seen on TV" nonsense.



Kellogg Bran Buds....best invention ever.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry, Davy.  I just don't buy it.  I know for a certain fact that there is nothing inside my gut that is older than 18 hours.
IMO, whoever came up with that idea may be the same person who claims to have "proof" that aliens built the Egyptian pyramids.


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2018)

The "spas" that offer this particular snake oil for the most part are subject same haphazard health inspections as tattoo parlors, body rub parlors and nail salons.  Given that alone and the questionable "certifications" of the operators, sterilization procedures etc etc etc you'd have to be out of your mind to have something as invasive {never mind dangerous and risky} done in the back room of some "spa"


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2018)

James said:


> The "spas" that offer this particular snake oil for the most part are subject same haphazard health inspections as tattoo parlors, body rub parlors and nail salons.  Given that alone and the questionable "certifications" of the operators, sterilization procedures etc etc etc you'd have to be out of your mind to have something as invasive {never mind dangerous and risky} done in the back room of some "spa"



I STRONGLY agree.


----------

